# vandal damage



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

I've just suffered quite severve vandal damage to my TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] . some sort of fluid has been poured onto the bonnet and front wing and has then set!! the majority came off with athe jet wash. It came off in sheets almost like glue whem you've got it on your hands and smelt faintly like resin. I have since washed and clayed the paint work and although better the clay does not seem to remove all of the residue leaving the paintork feel gritty. Does anyone have any ideas of what to try next?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Does the gritty feeling appear to be below the clearcoat or sitting on top of the paint?


----------



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

Its on top it looks very much like paint splatter on glass


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

andyormerod said:


> Its on top it looks very much like paint splatter on glass


Try some Meguiars clay bar.

Sounds like possibly coke or tree sap or something similar like that.


----------



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i initially thought it was coke or even coffee however i would have expected coke to wash straight off
i think it is something sort of fence treatment luckily it does seem to be coming of bit by bit each time i wash it so i'm hopefull i can get it all off eventually. i'm just really p****d off somebody would do such a thing, its not like i can just throw away 27k i work bloody hard to earn it but hey the suns out and i'm off for a spin so screw them!


----------

